# Grilled Shrimp



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 25, 2019)

I got this recipe from Bobby Flay many years ago.  I just love it.  Doing another grill shrimp this weekend with that same chutney.

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes...ers-with-cilantro-mint-chutney-recipe-2014838


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 25, 2019)

they look tasty, bet that sauce is great


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 25, 2019)

Nice! I’ve been marinating mine in lime juice minced garlic soy sauce honey and sriracha lately and basting with the same while grilling with awesome results. I’ll have to give yours a try soon looks tasty


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2019)

GREAT recipe and yours looks really good. Try the same on Wings or Thigh Kabobs, marinated a couple hours. Equally as tasty...JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 26, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Nice! I’ve been marinating mine in lime juice minced garlic soy sauce honey and sriracha lately and basting with the same while grilling with awesome results. I’ll have to give yours a try soon looks tasty


 Sounds good.  Going to try that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks delicious!!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks.  This recipe gives a nice char to shrimp in less than 2 minutes without over cooking.


----------



## xray (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks great, thanks for sharing!! I never done a chutney 

Like!


----------

